# Window A/C support bracket installation.



## Roy Rowlett (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a *Thermwell Frost King ACB160H Air Conditioner Window Support* bracket that I have had for a year or so. I seem to have misplaced the instructions and I am ready to install it. All I have is this picture. 








It came with 4 plastic shims for the sill and 2 pieces of bracket. I don't know if I am supposed to use the shims. I know I am supposed to drill 2 to 4 holes in the outside of the window sill where the bracket top anchors to the window. The other part of the bracket has a rubber foot and rests against the house siding. There are several holes in the bracket to allow adjustment of the bracket to fit the house and to level it. 
I searched the Internet for the instructions, but had no success. 
http://www.drillspot.com/products/314623/Thermwell_ACB160H_Heavy_Duty_Stl_AC_Support
I seem to remember the original instructions saying that I should adjust the bracket so that the A/C unit will slope slightly away from level. I have metal clad windows, so I don't want to drill into the sill until I am confident about what I am doing. Also, I can't remember if it came with rubber washers to seal the holes drilled in the sill or if I am supposed to use silicone. Can anyone give me more help with the installation instructions or tell me where I can find some on the Internet?
Thanks


----------

